
Microsoft May Build a Copyright Cop Into Every Zune - raganwald
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/07/microsoft-may-build-a-copyright-cop-into-every-zune/
======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183499>

~~~
raganwald
Sorry about that!

------
raganwald
More fuel for the "Media Cartel Hates Apple's Strategy" fire.

